# melted isolation module fisher



## sascgcs (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have a Fisher homesteader plow mounted on a 2003 Chevy s10 crew cab. A few days ago I started getting a smell that I could not quite identify. I then lost my low beams on the plow and the the right truck low beam came on. The highs worked on the plow. To make a long story short I have found a severly melted isolation module. It appears that the module may have fell off where it was mounted(velcro) and sat against the engine. Does this seem likely or could it have been the result of some electical issue? I never saw any smoke and the smell was never that strong. I also can not tell what ignition module was installed as the tag has melted off. Is there a way for me to determine this?

thanks much
Steve


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have never seen one melt or burn up. if yours was touching the engine i would say that did it.


----------



## sascgcs (Jan 31, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I would hate to put something in thinking that it would fix my problem, and then have it melt. Do you have any idea which isolation module I need, or how to find out.

Steve


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

there should be a number tag on the top of the unit. i assume it was melted? 

call these guys 1-616-530-6000. ask for kevin.


----------



## sascgcs (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks again, I will call the number


----------

